# Newbie with Bachmann EZ track problem



## mlbrenn (Dec 9, 2016)

Just built my layout, the first switch I hooked-up my one loco will not make the turn. It keeps going straight and stops. The other one makes the turn 90 percent of the time. Is this typical of Bachmann EZ track?
I'm about to switch to Atlas. If I switch is there a advantage to code 55 or 80? 

Thanx for you time and input.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

If you have not already done so, cheek that the coupler-trip-pins are not to low (or have excessive up/down movement). They should be ~1/32” above the rails for HO scale.
Bob


----------



## pleiku (Jan 11, 2016)

*Some questions*

Did you buy the turnouts used or new? Are they steel with the black base or nickel silver with the white base? How did you secure them to your layout? Did you check to make sure they are level? What make are your engines?


----------



## mlbrenn (Dec 9, 2016)

I apologize for not including enough information. I'm running n gauge Bachmann track and locos.Still have the stock Rapido coulpers. The switch is new and the silver nickle type.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

mlbrenn said:


> Just built my layout, the first switch I hooked-up my one loco will not make the turn. It keeps going straight and stops. The other one makes the turn 90 percent of the time. Is this typical of Bachmann EZ track?
> I'm about to switch to Atlas. If I switch is there a advantage to code 55 or 80?
> 
> Thanx for you time and input.


Skip the atlas, they arent much better.

Go for "Peco" you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

There is no advantage in using code 55 over 80. The former is much finer while you would have to use 80 for much older cruder wheel standards. So the advantage of using 55 is that it has a better 'scale' appearance.

I don't have any experience with Bachmann N so can't comment but I'll echo the above comment and say Peco is excellent, so is Shinohara. Peco's insulfrog line if fine for most four axle diesels or steam locos. Twin coil point motors simply clip to the bottom. Peco's code 55 is incompatible with other code 55 brands.


----------



## nicksim86 (Dec 14, 2015)

If you're looking for sectional roadbed track, Kato is the way to go


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

nicksim86 said:


> If you're looking for sectional roadbed track, Kato is the way to go


I agree 100%, it's what I use. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

nicksim86 said:


> If you're looking for sectional roadbed track, Kato is the way to go


Just check your bank balance before you start ordering it can get very expensive. I priced up a very simple 4 x 2 recommended plan by them and it came to over $400! 

Kato is sectional so If you want to do a freelance plan you might struggle to get the final pieces you need so you're better off going with one of their own plans.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

mlbrenn said:


> Just built my layout, the first switch I hooked-up my one loco will not make the turn. It keeps going straight and stops.


It sounds like the first loco derails. After it stops, check it carefully (with a flashlight). Are any of the wheels off of the tracks? If so, then run it again, very slowly, and watch those wheels to see where they first derail. Check that area to make sure that the track is level and properly aligned.

Since the loco is going the wrong direction, it is possible that the loco wheels are slicing between the moveable, curved rail and the stationary rail. Make sure that when the turnout is switched that the curved moveable rail is firmly against the straight rail.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Check to make sure the points (the moveable track piece in the turnout) are firmly seated against the stock rails when the turnout is thrown. If not, file a little notch in the stock rail so that the points are flush.

Also, make sure there is some positive pressure holding the points in position against the rails. If not, replace the actuator.


----------



## nicksim86 (Dec 14, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> Just check your bank balance before you start ordering it can get very expensive. I priced up a very simple 4 x 2 recommended plan by them and it came to over $400!
> 
> Kato is sectional so If you want to do a freelance plan you might struggle to get the final pieces you need so you're better off going with one of their own plans.


deals can be found online. I've gotten much of my track at half off MSRP. In my opinion track cost is low relative to the cost off DCC sound locos and RTR rolling stock


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

​


RT_Coker said:


> If you have not already done so, cheek that the coupler-trip-pins are not to low (or have excessive up/down movement). They should be ~1/32” above the rails for HO scale.
> Bob


That is, in my opinion, the leading cause of issues with EZ track. I've had to modify trip pins here and there to make stuff work.

-J.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> ​
> That is, in my opinion, the leading cause of issues with EZ track. I've had to modify trip pins here and there to make stuff work.
> 
> -J.


I would think that's more of a loco issue than a track issue. Is there something about EZTrack that makes it more susceptible to being snagged by low-hanging trip pins?


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Not too sure, but I had similar problems with one of my locos when I first set up the layout. It took me a little while to figure out that it was the trip pins, and had to take a little off to make it work. Rolling stock had some issues as well.

I'm not sure if this just happens with EZ track. A local model railway club had these problems at last year's train show, and they used flex track. 

-J.


----------

